# Three dots



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How many knew what the three dots were? 

In our posts there are three dots in the upper right corner of the box where our post is. If you click on those three dots you'll see a couple of choices there; edit and report. If you do like me and make a typo you can click on edit there to fix it. Not sure if any of you want to report yourselves but it's there just in case.

Which leads me to spotting inappropriate posts. Click on those dots in someone else's post and the report option is there. 

Then there's the three dots in the far upper right next to your avatar. That one has several things there you might or might not find useful. 

I've pounded on them about how stupid those three dots are but it hasn't gotten them to fix it. I'm guessing they're too far into the change to fix it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> How many knew what the three dots were?
> 
> In our posts there are three dots in the upper right corner of the box where our post is. If you click on those three dots you'll see a couple of choices there; edit and report. If you do like me and make a typo you can click on edit there to fix it. Not sure if any of you want to report yourselves but it's there just in case.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's useful information, I may need to report myself later.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It goes to what I told them, forum users are not going to read a manual to use a forum. Stupid, stupid, stupid.

When you report yourself make sure you include the details on why you're reporting yourself.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just realized something, a forum member did an oops last night. Couldn't delete the oops. That member could have reported themselves and that might have taken the post down from view. Hmmm


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It goes to what I told them, forum users are not going to read a manual to use a forum. Stupid, stupid, stupid.
> 
> When you report yourself make sure you include the details on why you're reporting yourself.


Sometimes I just feel like I'm not a good person, lack of meaningful life goals etcetera.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do we need to talk?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Do we need to talk?


I couldn't find a single appropriate video to post. At least Dan will have one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't have any videos at all. Maybe we should talk to Philip about what happens when someone reports on their own selfs. Does the post disappear from view? I have no way of knowing. And because the system gave me a fit about signing in again a couple weeks ago I'm not going to sign out to find out.


----------

